# Fall Planting (for me)



## john.infla (Dec 31, 2021)

Well, from the news I see, you guy UP-NAWTH aren't even thinking about garden work. But, down here in Florida, I just tilled up a small spot for some winter veggies that the wife will plant. (it's her project, not mine). Ya'll be safe up there.


----------



## harrylee (Dec 29, 2021)

Have at 'er John....  ...My yard this morning.......


----------

